

Get the New Analytics on Twitter Without Being Verifed - 719Ben

Hey guys,
Twitter has released a new analytical platform for twitter (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.twitter.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;new-tweet-activity-dashboard-offers-richer-analytics) but limits it to &quot;publisher, developer, or advertise&quot; but if you want to try it out now, its super easy with some url hacking!<p>All you need to do is edit the following url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;analytics.twitter.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;{username}&#x2F;tweets
Just edit the {username} with your username and there you go!<p>Ex: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;analytics.twitter.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;katyperry&#x2F;tweets<p>Hope it works for everyone!!
======
aioprisan
and it's already down

